
Sexbots development: Ethical? - waroc
http://www.geeksnack.com/2015/09/16/sexbots-development-further-objectifies-women-and-children-says-ethicist-campaign-to-ban-them-already-underway/
======
waroc
Where there's demand, there's supply. On the bright side, sexbots may force
women in sex industries to study and pursue other careers.

